# To arowana tank owners



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Just wondering how long does RTG arowanas grow from 5 inches to 16 inches on average? 

I have kept so many different betas, discus, SA, African cichlids and even saltwater tank, which I'd never do it again . Anyhow arowanas always peak my interest.

The monster fish keeper forum always mentions bigger tank is better yes that's make sense to be happy indoor pond or huge tank - yes I agree but does any of you successfully kept just 1 aro in a 90 gal (24 inches depth) for 6+ years? more water changes? less live foods? Better filtration? Bare tank?

Please only respond if you have kept or better yet are currently keeping golden, Chilli Red or RTG arowanas not just posting research findings. 

Thanks!


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

I am not sure exact growth rate, but 6 years is definitely way too long in a 90 gal. You can most likely use the 90gal as grow out tank. Also, depending on feeding habits, growth rates would differ.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

never had an rtg before but i've had a silver arrowana in a 125 gallon tank (6 footer). i bought it when it was maybe 3-4 inches long and it grew to almost 2 feet within a year. arrowanas grow super fast. i only fed mine arrowana sticks and tried to keep feeding to a minimum. Again, like any fish, their growth rate will be limited to the size of the tank. If kept in a smaller tank, they could get stunted which could cause other problems down the road.

i highly recommend a much larger tank than a 90 gallon (which is a 4 footer). If I were to keep an arrowana again, I'd probably get a minimum 180 gallon tank (ideally, I'd want a 220 gallon tank or larger if I were to keep them again). Couple of things to consider are:

- arrowanas are susceptible to drop eye when the tank is too small
- tank mates are difficult to add (especially ones that do not have the same growth rate) - i added a pacu which had the fastest growth rate i've ever seen
- if you decide to eventually sell/trade the arrowana, it can be difficult because they are soo large and powerful
- sometimes, my arrowana would get scared and smash into the aquarium - i'm lucky that it never broke my tank but i wouldn't be surprised if it did. Mine actually jumped out of my tank once when i was cleaning... = /.. 

good luck!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've kept two greens and a RTG in the past and as said above at least a tank with 6' of length and 30" of width is what's needed to house an adult alone. 
Silvers and blacks would need an even bigger tank. 
Those were my stepping stone aro's but after I sold them I realized how these guys were not for me. I never took that next step of purchasing a really high grade I totally lost interest in them.

Have you checked out arowanaclubcanada.com?
great forum for these fish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Cape, Koupan and Jackson this is the same concern that I am finding.

I don't think I'd want a bigger tank now but def thinking about it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

In about a year from 5" - 16"+ and it doesn't stop there, it will grow up to 26"+ if given a proper amount of space!

I have kept super red before and if the aquarium is too small, they will get stun, gill curl and develop PLJ (protuding lower jar).

Standard 180G and 220G have the same surface area, but 220G tank is only 6" higher

180G = 72" L x 24" W x 24" H

220G = 72" L x 24" W x 30" H 

Like Jackson said, it is best to provide a tank with a 30" width or for life a 36" width. I have seen many 24", 26" and 30" Asian arowana cramped in a 24" tank. And when they are at that size, they will have difficulty of making a turn and you will feel bad for it.

In a sense you can keep one in a 90G (24" width) for a few years, but not 6 years +, unless you want the fish to suffer! :O It won't die, but it won't be happy either.

Here is a 2 yrs old 20" silver in a 90G tank with 18" width. Do you think it is happy? :O


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw a couple full grown Arowana's at Lucky's last year. Fell in love with them instantly. I have spent the last year trying to figure out how to get a tank large enough to be able to keep one. The biggest tank I can get down the stairs into my fish room is 6ft long x 2ft tall x 30 inches wide. From what I read this is a bare minimum for any Arowana. A 28 inch long fish really should have at least 30 inches to turn around in.

I went to Lucky's on new years eve and they have atleast 6 different Asian Arowana's around 8-10 inches long. Look really nice to! But since the best tank I can supply is a bare minimum for the fish, I have decided that for me, an Arowana is a fish to far. If you are thinking of putting one in a 90 gallon tank, I suggest you go see a full grown one somewhere so you can get an appreciation of how big they really are. Reading about them in a thread just doesn't do them justice.

Lee


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Dragon aquarium have a few in their show tanks I like them & saw how large they are hence my reservation. Forgot all about it until I saw some golden & red tails at gold ocean for $388 small though 5 inches then all these thought came back


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Went to Dragons this afternoon. They have quite a few Silver Arowana's but only a couple of Asians. The Golden Crossback I asked about was $1800. It was looking a little bruised as well.

Lee


----------

